# Solved: networking issues in Vista



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

I am having some serious issues trying to get Vista to find my home network. I am running Vista Business and XP home in a dual-boot setup. XP recognizes everything right away, but Vista does not even recognize that its connected to a network until about 5 minutes in and doesn't connect to the internet until about 10 minutes after it boots. I am using the network adapter integrated into my motherboard (ASRock 939Dual-SATA2).
Here is my setup:
Motorola Cable Modem --> Linksys Router --> Netgear FS605 ethernet switch --> computer

Two other computers both running Windows 98 also recognize the network right away after booting.

Anyone have any ideas? I posted before in the vista forum, but no one replied (probably because I posted it in the wrong forum )


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

steveb1492 said:


> I am having some serious issues trying to get Vista to find my home network. I am running Vista Business and XP home in a dual-boot setup. XP recognizes everything right away, but Vista does not even recognize that its connected to a network until about 5 minutes in and doesn't connect to the internet until about 10 minutes after it boots. I am using the network adapter integrated into my motherboard (ASRock 939Dual-SATA2).
> Here is my setup:
> Motorola Cable Modem --> Linksys Router --> Netgear FS605 ethernet switch --> computer
> 
> ...


Is it Vista 64 BIT?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For starters, are you getting an IP address assigned?

Start / Run / CMD
Then 
IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

First off, its 32-bit (although on a 64-bit capable system).
I dont see an IP address offhand, but i'm not exactly experienced in interpreting command-line outputs. I went ahead and attached a copy of the what it gave me when I typed in the IPCONFIG /ALL command. The lack of an address for a "default gateway" seems like an issue. It is also missing addresses for all of the DNS suffixes.

Now I'm not getting a connection at all - not sure if its due to settings changes or something else. Its like Vista just cant find the router.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That is correct. You are not getting an IP address assigned.

In the device manager, is there a yellow exclamation mark by the ULi M526X Ethernet Controller.


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

no yellow exclamation mark

Windows network diagnostics says "A problem with your network router or broadband modem might be preventing an internet connection"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What happens if you eliminate the router.

Connect the computer directly to the modem
Turn the modem and computer off
Turn on the modem an wait a minute or so
Turn on the computer.


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

Tried hooking up directly to the modem, shutting down both, turning on modem, then turning on computer. XP networking still works fine, still no luck with Vista.

I might try using an old network adapter - if drivers are available at least


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Are you getting valid IP information assigned when connected to the modem?


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

Solved - loaded drivers from another Asrock motherboard


----------



## deanis (May 6, 2007)

steveb1492 said:


> Solved - loaded drivers from another Asrock motherboard


which board did you use as your source for drivers. I didn't even know that they had drivers for this board that would work with Vista. I've had Vista x64 installed since Nov without the network adapter drivers loaded cause I didn't know there were any... Just using a PCI wireless card...


----------



## steveb1492 (Nov 5, 2005)

They're from the 939Dual-VSTA board - no guarantees about the x64 version - I'm running vista business x32

ftp://download.asrock.com/drivers/ULi/LAN/Lan(352).zip

I think both boards are essentially identical - just that ASRock marketed them to two different target audiences.


----------



## Babcorp (May 17, 2007)

I've been banging my head against a brick wall all week trying to solve this same problem! Finally I can move on to my next issue lol.:up:


----------



## spaceboobies (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I've been tearing my hair out at this issue for over a week and just found your thread and solution on a Google search. At last! I just had to sign up and say thanks!


----------



## decoy. (Jan 29, 2007)

THANKS, this was such a big help. i had to reset my modem and router every time i wanted to connect on vista until i saw this thread :/


----------



## catwhisper1 (May 25, 2007)

Hello there, I just wanted to share my experience with the same problem in hopes it will help you to solve your problem with it. 

I racked my brain for several days trying to resolve the "Unidentified Network" problem. I tried everything, system restore back to before the problem started, releasing/ renewing ip address, even bought a new router. 

I got help from 2 different members of the Microsoft Team and we were all scratching our head. I am hoping that you will tell me that your problem actually started after you uninstalled a NOrton product. Because that seems to be the time that many people end up having the problem, including myself. 

Anyway, I found that the only way to resolve it was to do a system restore to before I actually installed Norton 360. I did it on a whim, just to see if I went back to the beginning of May, if it would do anything and it did. My conclusion was that I had to go back to the time before I installed Norton. However, I also noticed that the system created a restore point on May 19th and it said it was a time of a Windows Update. However, when I went through the Windows Updates, the last one applied to my computer was May 10th. So, when I did the system restore I went back to before that date also. 

It is possible that it was indeed the Windows Update from that time, but I tend to lean more towards the installation of Norton 360 and the changes it made to the system as the cause. Anyway, try doing a system restore back to the beginning of this month or if you installed a Norton product on your Vista machine, go back to before you installed it. I really believe the latter is the one that will prove successful. 

Hope this helps,

Lisa


----------



## ferraris (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I ran the installer for the 352 drivers and everything now works perfectly.


Simon


----------



## komok (Jun 29, 2007)

i broke my 19-inch CRT with a chair on that issue earlier today. As i cooled down and having found and read and followed the guidelines of this topic, the problem seems solved, alas, not for my monitor... now seating on a 15-inch-vintage-year 1997-something-belinea-CRT. Thx anyway  :up:


----------



## irishbloke (Aug 9, 2007)

Had to register and post here coz i searched for days and hours to for solution to getting the net working with vista and here it was!

so thanks a lot i had trouble with my Netgear router DG834GT and my ULi Network card i eventually found out after using a USB connection that it was the network card drivers in this case a ULI/ASRock m1639 intregated one and the drivers u posted worked right away! 

so thanks!


----------



## smit464 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Steveb1492!!!!!

Solution also works on my pc. 
Greetings from the Netherlands
Gert Smit


----------



## empireurn (Feb 3, 2008)

HMM hasn't worked for me I'm afraid DOH No help from asrock website, anyone else still stuck?


----------



## johnnywood (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello, I too uninstalled a Norton product and experienced symptoms just like catwhisper1. Except my Norton product came bundled with the laptop. As soon as this happened, I restored back to the day before. Norton was still uninstalled and the problem still existed. 

Do you think that if I "recover" the laptop to its factory settings It will reverse Norton's uninstall? btw, it didnt come with a cd, just a partition drive.

thanks
-Johnny


----------

